# Dog Tags



## ribanett (Jul 21, 2011)

I have a new customer who owns two Army & Navy Stores. They wanted something different from the images I have. So we came up with the idea of using a dog tag background.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## MSGMP (Jul 21, 2011)

Good idea and I like the looks of it.


----------



## KenV (Jul 21, 2011)

Neat adaptation!!!!   Impressive.


----------



## djpnevans (Jul 21, 2011)

I like what you have done.
David


----------



## navycop (Jul 21, 2011)

Where's the Navy one? Just kidding looks fantastic.


----------



## ribanett (Jul 21, 2011)

navycop said:


> Where's the Navy one? Just kidding looks fantastic.




I am working on images for the Navy, Air Force and Coast Guard.

Having a little trouble with the Navy image. Tried Navy gray but it looks funny against the brass. Anybody have a navy color?


----------



## chugbug (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi Larry, 

Really like the pens. I have 7 brothers that were Marines, and they are always asking me for Military stuff. I gave most of them cartridge pens, but I'm sure when I show them these, they will want one of those too!

Navy colors... (although we are USMC -:wink: ) if you are just looking for the "color" to match up to, here are some pics I found of the "Navy" colors (Blue & Gray).

I also found a link to a Testors (paint) color chart for their "Navy" colors - below is snapshot- but if you want to look at other swatches, here is the link:
http://www.color-swatches.com/testors/navy-gray-fs16081-/1791/swatch.html

I'll see if I can drum up some business for you with the boys!

Hope this helps...John


----------



## renowb (Jul 21, 2011)

Those are really nice!


----------



## Whaler (Jul 21, 2011)

Very nice and a great idea.


----------



## moke (Jul 21, 2011)

Outstanding!!!  Any fprmer military man would love one of those!!


----------



## Atherton Pens (Jul 21, 2011)

Those are really very well done and a great idea.  I have to ask....  Are they decals (copy of the dog tag), or the real dog tag wrapped around the casing?

Thanks for sharing


----------



## ribanett (Jul 21, 2011)

Atherton Pens said:


> Those are really very well done and a great idea.  I have to ask....  Are they decals (copy of the dog tag), or the real dog tag wrapped around the casing?
> 
> Thanks for sharing



They are decals. I start with the dog tag background and add the images and text. This way I can make each pen a custom work.


----------



## wolftat (Jul 21, 2011)

navycop said:


> Where's the Navy one? Just kidding looks fantastic.


Out on the water, it is a submarine edition.


----------



## glycerine (Jul 21, 2011)

I really like those.


----------



## seamus7227 (Jul 21, 2011)

thats a great idea, but you should include the teeth notch in them to add to the look and maybe try some black outline around them to give them more depth, just a thought!


----------



## ribanett (Jul 21, 2011)

wolftat said:


> navycop said:
> 
> 
> > Where's the Navy one? Just kidding looks fantastic.
> ...



Yes I can make it with the Submarine Dolphins


----------



## ribanett (Jul 21, 2011)

seamus7227 said:


> thats a great idea, but you should include the teeth notch in them to add to the look and maybe try some black outline around them to give them more depth, just a thought!



I'll give it a shot and see what they look like.

Thanks for the idea


----------



## seamus7227 (Jul 21, 2011)

ribanett said:


> seamus7227 said:
> 
> 
> > thats a great idea, but you should include the teeth notch in them to add to the look and maybe try some black outline around them to give them more depth, just a thought!
> ...


 
your welcome, it was just an idea. I really love the way your decals look! You do a fantastic job on them!


----------



## PaulDoug (Jul 21, 2011)

Very nice!  Do you powder coat the cartridges?  Looks awesome.  You have your niche here.


----------



## bitshird (Jul 21, 2011)

Those are very impressive.


----------



## John Pratt (Jul 21, 2011)

seamus7227 said:


> thats a great idea, but you should include the teeth notch in them to add to the look and maybe try some black outline around them to give them more depth, just a thought!


 
Teeth notch? Real dog-tags don't have the notch.


----------



## ToddMR (Jul 21, 2011)

Larry those are really cool!  Great looking too.


----------



## PaulDoug (Jul 21, 2011)

John Pratt said:


> seamus7227 said:
> 
> 
> > thats a great idea, but you should include the teeth notch in them to add to the look and maybe try some black outline around them to give them more depth, just a thought!
> ...



Mine do, but I think you may be correct.  I don't think they do anymore.


----------



## John Pratt (Jul 21, 2011)

PaulDoug said:


> Mine do, but I think you may be correct. I don't think they do anymore.


 

I don't believe they have done that since the 60's, but I could be wrong. I joined the military in '85 and retired in '08 and we never had the notch. I work on a military installation and the Soldiers now don't have it either. It might be a nice touch for the "older" retirees. It might be worth looking into the actual date they stopped doing it so the type of ID tag fits the type during the Soldier's service.

John


----------



## seamus7227 (Jul 21, 2011)

John Pratt said:


> seamus7227 said:
> 
> 
> > thats a great idea, but you should include the teeth notch in them to add to the look and maybe try some black outline around them to give them more depth, just a thought!
> ...


 
Thats old school style dog tags. I think they looked better that way when they made them. Now they look cheaper made. Of course, so do lots of things nowadays. I guess thats what happens when things are made in china

John, thats a great idea too!


----------



## ribanett (Jul 21, 2011)

PaulDoug said:


> Very nice!  Do you powder coat the cartridges?  Looks awesome.  You have your niche here.



No powder coat, the heat will melt the decal.

I just use 10 to 15 coats of CA.

I have a "Don't Tread On Me" pen that I have been using for over a year. The CA finish is as good as the day I applied it.


----------



## pfde4 (Jul 21, 2011)

They no longer make them with the notch,  but you  are still available to order them with it.

Very nice!!!!!!!


----------



## Dalecamino (Jul 21, 2011)

I am very impressed with these pens. Nicely done.


----------



## boxerman (Jul 21, 2011)

Wow very nice pens and decals.


----------



## Mariner1 (Jul 21, 2011)

Great loking pens.  I guess I will have to learn how to do decals because you can't find anything for the merchant marine.


----------



## chris63 (Jul 22, 2011)

are these the transfer type of decal and any problems staying  on cartridge


----------



## BW Design Works (Jul 22, 2011)

Great work ! Let me know when you get a Coast Guard finished. My father was a shallow water sailor and would love this. 

I have his dog-tags from his service time and it does have the tooth notch. Of course he's 82..... :biggrin:


----------



## ribanett (Jul 28, 2011)

John Pratt said:


> PaulDoug said:
> 
> 
> > Mine do, but I think you may be correct. I don't think they do anymore.
> ...



John,

I have looked at all my sources and can find nothing about when they stopped notching DT's  I remember the notch in my DTs. I served in the AF between '65 to '82. I lost all my military memories when Katrina came thru here in '05.  If I can find the date, I was thinking of using a notched DT if the service started before that date.




BW Design Works said:


> Great work ! Let me know when you get a Coast Guard finished. My father was a shallow water sailor and would love this.
> 
> I have his dog-tags from his service time and it does have the tooth notch. Of course he's 82..... :biggrin:



Byron,

Still working on the Coast Guard DT. Having some trouble finding the right colors for the background.

Would it be possible for you to take a picture of your Dad's DT and pm it to me. I have not been able to find a DT with the notch and I want to be sure I place the notch in the proper place.

Thanks John and Byron


----------

